# تكفون مساعده cnc



## farsmmm (5 يونيو 2013)

اخواني الافاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا اخوكم ابو اياد من المدينة المنوره واطلب من الله ومن ثم منكم العون لما وجده هنا من اناس ماشاء الله عليها تملك العلم ولا تبخل به ومحتسبه الاجر من الله والله بعون العبد ماكان العبد بعون اخيه المسلم 
اريد توضيح لربط المواتير الثلاث بالبور يعني ترتيب الاسلاك لاني لا اعلم ايهم في المحور x او Y او Z
سؤال اخر 
طلع لي مع البوره وصله تركب في البورت ولها مخر USB ويوجد برنام معها اسمه (( CNC USB Controller )) هل يغنيني المدخل هذا عن مدخل الطابعه ((LPT مع برنامج Mach3
سؤال اخير
عند تثبيت برنامج Mach3
تظهر لي اربع اختيارات Mach3Mill ---- Mach3Turn---- Plasma --- Mach3 Loader
ياليت تعرفوني في اي البرامج اختار من الاربع 
والله يزاكم نات الفردوس الاعلى من النان وان يعل لكم من كل ضيقا مخرجا ومن كل هما فرجا

اذا محتاين صور ارفقها لكم


----------



## farsmmm (6 يونيو 2013)

معقوله كل اعداد المشاهدين ولا احد علق ولو بربع سطر !


----------



## ُEng.khaled (6 يونيو 2013)

اخى الفاضل اولا لازم صورة البورده
ثانيا لو انت بتصنع راوتر بتختار Mach3 mill
ثالثا لا تستعجل الرد فقد يكون كل من شاهد الموضوع ليس لديه اجابه او ان تكون اسئلتك غير واضحه او ناقصه للصور مثلا


----------



## farsmmm (6 يونيو 2013)

الله يزاك خيرا 
واصور هنا


صورة للبورت والمكينة التي اعمل عليها 

والله لايحرمكم الار وسعادة الدارين


----------



## سر الابتسامه (7 يونيو 2013)

كان نفسي اجيب لك الاجابه بس مش عارف ايش الحل


----------



## farsmmm (7 يونيو 2013)

الله يحزاك خيرا ولايحرمك الاجر يا ا خي كفايه طلتك المشرقه على الموضوع


----------



## ُEng.khaled (8 يونيو 2013)

بص يا باشا اولا هو البورت اللى فى النص اكيد بتاع الواى بالنسبه للزد او الاكس فلازم تجربهم على موتور من غير ماكينه وتحرك الاكس والزد من الماك 3 وتشوف انهى موتور اللى بيتحرك يا اما تشوف حد بيعرف صينى يترجملك الكلام اللى على البورده


----------



## farsmmm (8 يونيو 2013)

زاك الله خيرا
اعتقد ان الامر صعب جدا وقد اتخلى عن المشروع وابني فكره مشروع الليزر لان المشروع هذا لم اجد ايابة تشفع لى في اغلب مشاكلي فا اليوم وفئه وقف عمل احد المواطير الي بالوسط لا اعرف السبب ربت المواتير كلها تشتغل بس بالمدخل x مايشتغل مع وود صوت زن بالماتور ولكن لا اعرف اين الخلل 
ممكن احد يساعدني ويعطيني بورت ثلاث مواتير يكون بسعر معقول وله شرح وافي وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ُEng.khaled (8 يونيو 2013)

اخى الفاضل كل المشاكل التى تواجهها فى صناعة الراوتر سوف تواجه مثلها واكثر فى صناعة الليزر فيفضل ان تستمر فى المشروع الذى اخذت فيه خطوات وان شاء الله المشاكل يتم حلها واحده بواحده


----------



## farsmmm (8 يونيو 2013)

الله يجزاك خير على التحفيز 

فيه دائره لا احد الاخوان السوريين رخيصه وسهله التصميم ببحث عن مكوناتها ان ودة كاملا فسوف يتم عملها وان واجهة شح في القطع فسوف اته لشراء بورت ديد وسوف استمر بالعمل ان شاء الله

ولك الشكر مقدما استاذي الفاضل


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه الدائرة من صنعي وهي متوفرة عندي اذا اردتها

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng367627/


انا موجود بالقصيم


----------



## farsmmm (8 يونيو 2013)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

يا اهلا وسهلا بالاستاذ الفاضل الاخ طارق بلال

هل تعمل على ثلاث مواتير وهل مدخلها lpt او usb
وكم سعرها انا اخوك من المدينة المنورة


----------



## farsmmm (10 يونيو 2013)

الرسائل الخاصه تتطلب مشاركات كبيره ولم استطيع الرد لذلك اعتذر منك اخي الفاضل شوف المواصفات حقت البورت الي اء مع المكينه وقيسه على انتاكم -------------------------------- Features: Full Shuangqiaoshan MOSFET driver, voltage 40V, rated current 3A, peak 3.5A, with a full step, 1/2 segments, 1/8 segments, 1/16 segment operating mode options, built-in temperature protection and overcurrent protection. The triaxial TB6560AHQ finished board with new chips, simply enter a group of 12 ~ 40V power supply for operation on-board integrated 12 ~ 40V voltage into 5V voltage for the chip work. Semi-automatic flow control chip automatically when no pulse half current locked. ----------------------------------


----------



## farsmmm (11 يونيو 2013)

اخ طارق ممكن ترسل لي رقمك بالخاص اذا امكن وشكرا


----------



## farsmmm (14 يونيو 2013)

غدا ان شاء الله سوف يتم الاتصال والتنسيق معكم


----------



## المهندسه رهاف (17 يوليو 2013)

اخي جرب كل موتور لحاله وتأكد انه شغال تمام .. طبعا تأكد من التوصيلات بشكل جيد
تاني شي البورد تاعك انا شفت زيه كتير بعتقد انه ستاندرد يعني حتلاقي مانيول تفصيلي لالله ومنه بتعرف البنّات المجهولة 
كل التوفيق


----------

